# PAX B.S.'ers



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Pax know full well that they should tip Uber drivers just like they have always tipped their cab driver.
You're all a bunch of "you know what!"
Sincerely,
upyouruber


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I’ll get you in the app bro!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

I'll give you 5 stars and a badge!


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

I love when you pick up pax at hotel. Bellman brings luggage out on cart. They tip him as you load luggage into your car. Tou drive them to airport, unload bags, they say thanks. Cheap A-holes


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

"Thank you for being so kind and helpful, we just love leaving comments." 

They didn't even leave a comment.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

1 star them all. when nobody wants to pick em up MAYBE a light bulb will go off


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> 1 star them all. when nobody wants to pick em up MAYBE a light bulb will go off


Been doing much the same here as well!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I actually give exception to airport runs....usually people are in a hurry, have to check their bags in and print tickets, so I give them a pass. 

If someone tells me that they will tip in the app, more than likely they do.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Every time someone says that to you unsolicited you can go 

*BEEPBEEPBEEP*

Pax: what’s that noise?

You: oh, I didn’t mention I’m also a human lie detector?


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

The sad thing is that most young people who say “5 stars bro!” are the same people who place a value on how many times they are retweeted or how many times they get “likes”. 

They actually think the act of them giving you 5 stars is worth something tangible to drivers. 

These fools are going through life attaching value to something worth nothing.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MUGATS said:


> The sad thing is that most young people who say "5 stars bro!" are the same people who place a value on how many times they are retweeted or how many times they get "likes".
> 
> They actually think the act of them giving you 5 stars is worth something tangible to drivers.
> 
> These fools are going through life attaching value to something worth nothing.


BINGO.. !!!

DING DING DING DING DING DING!!!!!!!

You answered the $54,000 question....

Why does the pax...

Think that 5 stars is equal to money...?

Rakos


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

OMG!! Last night, no shit, I drove some passengers from Hollywood to downtown Los Angeles. As we were pulling up to the parking area where they had left their car, the female pax said to the male pax "Can you get out some cash?" so he said "sure" and takes some cash out of his wallet and starts to hand it to me and she goes "NO! Not for her! For the valet!" then the guy pulls the cash back towards him and looks down, ashamed.

So, they give a five dollar tip to someone who drives their car 10 feet, yet the person who drove them 10 miles on the crazy freeways of Los Angeles at 3 am doesn't get a cent.

She was one of those 5-star riders and I felt absolute GLEE in giving her 2-stars - hopefully it brought her rating down to at least a 4.2.

And one more outrageous (non) tip story - I picked up three women, around 40 years old each, at the Dream hotel in Hollywood. Got out of my car, and I helped the bellman load four pieces of luggage into my car, drove them from Hollywood to LAX at 4 o'clock in the afternoon on a Friday. As they got into my car at the hotel, the rider on the account handed the bell man $10 cash tip, he loaded two of the bags into my car and I loaded two of the bags into my car, and then I proceeded to drive them 14 miles to LAX in hideous traffic . We chatted the whole ride, they commented on my high rating, we discussed millennial, yad yada yada. I didn't even CONSIDER not receiving a tip from these *****es, because who doesn't tip on airport trips besides hideous atrocious trolls and folks with an utter lack of basic human decency?

Well, it's been 2 weeks and no tip from that See you next Tuesday. SHE is why i detest airport trips. WHO DOESNT TIP ON AIRPORT TRIPS? What is happening to society? It's mind blowing, truly. The bellhop guy who LOADED 2 bags got $10, I LOADED 2 bags, UNLOADED 4 bags, drove them 14 miles over the course of an hour, dealt with heinous LaX traffic, freeway traffic, AND I DONT GET A GD TIP??!! Please explain. I'm flabbergasted at the cluelessness.

*I hate them, and I hate Uber, and I hope and pray that anyone who doesn't tip their drivers contracts a raging, flaming, angry, vile, incredibly painful and incurable case of genital, anal AND mouth herpes!!! *


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> OMG!! Last night, no shit, I drove some passengers from Hollywood to downtown Los Angeles. As we were pulling up to the parking area where they had left their car, the female pax said to the male pax "Can you get out some cash?" so he said "sure" and takes some cash out of his wallet and starts to hand it to me and she goes "NO! Not for her! For the valet!" then the guy pulls the cash back towards him and looks down, ashamed.
> 
> So, they give a five dollar tip to someone who drives their car 10 feet, yet the person who drove them 10 miles on the crazy freeways of Los Angeles at 3 am doesn't get a cent.
> 
> ...


Rideshare culture needs a complete overhaul. How though?....Is the problem!


----------

